# Strictness about method...?



## Der Pilger (May 28, 2009)

Hello all:

I have a question that has been on my mind. Some others and I run an outreach ministry (under the oversight of my church) using a table, sign and quiz. Basically, the idea is to give the quiz to people who respond to the sign and want to take it.

Lately we’ve had Christians come out to the ministry to observe it. These are Christians we don’t know very well, but we don’t want to shut people out who have an interest in doing evangelism. On the other hand, we don't want to sit back and let them communicate the gospel any way they want. Consequently, we require people at the table to use the quiz and the quiz only. We feel that this will not only give people a structured message, thus helping them to avoid digressing, but that it will also ensure that the gospel is taught accurately and thoroughly.

At times I wonder if this is too controlling. After all, Paul said: 

_“It is true that some preach Christ out of envy and rivalry, but others out of goodwill. The latter do so in love, knowing that I am put here for the defense of the gospel. The former preach Christ out of selfish ambition, not sincerely, supposing that they can stir up trouble for me while I am in chains. But what does it matter? The important thing is that in every way, whether from false motives or true, Christ is preached. And because of this I rejoice.” (Phil. 1:15-18)_​
On the other hand, Paul also warned the Galatian church to be on the guard against anyone who brought them another gospel, saying that such are anathema. This leads me to believe that we can’t be too careful when it comes to guarding against communicating a wrong gospel message.

Any thoughts on this? If you were in my shoes, how would you handle it?


----------



## Pergamum (May 28, 2009)

Use this as an opportunity to educate the participants so that they CAN, in fact, express the Gospel without using just a cookie cutter approach, which is not an effective methodology. This would not only be a ministry to strangers but also those who desire to administer this quiz.


----------



## Der Pilger (May 28, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Use this as an opportunity to educate the participants so that they CAN, in fact, express the Gospel without using just a cookie cutter approach, which is not an effective methodology. This would not only be a ministry to strangers but also those who desire to administer this quiz.



How exactly would you "educate the participants"?

Why do you think it is not an effective methodology? I know you implied that it was because it is a "cookie cutter" approach, but could you elaborate on that?

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Pergamum (May 28, 2009)

sorry if my words sounded negative. I applaud your earnestness in outreach and I am glad you are doing this.

A quiz can turn into a cookie cutter approach if you let it. However, it sounds like you are using this approach so as to guarantee a certain quality of questions and answers, which is commendable. Be aware of giving stock answers. 

It sounds like folks who are less than well versed may be desiring to take part in your ministry. 

You stated, _"Lately we’ve had Christians come out to the ministry to observe it. These are Christians we don’t know very well, but we don’t want to shut people out who have an interest in doing evangelism. On the other hand, we don't want to sit back and let them communicate the gospel any way they want."_


These are the folks that you should be mentoring and educating so that you need not be afraid of the quality of their answers. As those that come out to administer this questionnaire are educated then they will be able to depart from the form and elaborate more fullly and accurately the answers.

God bless your efforts and I will pray for fruit.


----------

